# Edisto island SC Vacation, Surf Fishing.



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Will be in Edisto Island Sc 2nd Week in October, Anyone have any info or Tips on Fishing around the Area from the SURF. I know i will need Mullet for bait,and will most likely have shrimp and might bring some pogys (menhaden)

Any other Suggestions on Bait? Any local knowledge or Experience Main target will be reds and trout. Might take a big gun for sharks


----------



## LEW1 (Feb 5, 2009)

Do a google search for Charleston fishing forum. They have a dedicated Edisto forum. LEW1


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

*springmaidkeith*

Shrimp is prob one of the best baits for surffishing, cut bait right with it. I was told a trick last year about the shrimp, since it does fall off the hook after awhile. Place your frozen shrimp in a container, tupperware, etc. & pour plain salt (no iodide) on it and put in your refrigerator over night, it will pull the moisture out of the shrimp and will make it like a fresh water plastic and stay on the hook. 
I've done this but haven't had the opportunity to try it out yet, do the same with the cut bait. It definatley is firmer. drain the water after ther first night & do it again if you want to. I was also told you can refreeze it afterwards.

Good luck, just a hint from the anglers I know, Keith


----------



## SupaFins (Jun 27, 2013)

Like Springmaid says...I read about the salted shrimp here on PierandSurf. There is a great thread on the "how to"in The Bible threads. I gotta say, I am very pleased with it. Seems to me the salted shrimp increase the bite...Not sure, but I always catch something since I've been using it. Only other suggestion would be to try some squid too...good luck


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

is that Kosher Salt your talking about, I use that to preserve fresh Clams here


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Anybody here Surf fish for Sharks around there?


----------

